# Coolest/Best looking Haps!



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

Post a pic of what you think is the coolest/ best looking Hap, and keep it going! opcorn:


----------



## Andynater (Sep 23, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing this for ideas on what to get.


----------



## Tatmanbob (May 12, 2012)

Easy for me. Fusco.


----------



## Jmatson (Nov 16, 2012)

Fusco's are cool, which i had one. 
My favorite is the Champ. Most people either really like them or not at all. Love the way they look, just different then most Malawian's.

This is my small F1 - 7.5" Champ. He's very calm and never fights with anyone.


----------



## Jmatson (Nov 16, 2012)

This is my very closely, second favorite Hap. Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli) <<< Has to be the Liuli location, they are known for very long fins.
The picture belongs to Jorg of AlbertaAquatica. Its the wild caught father of 4 I currently own. The largest is about 5" starting to show really bright yellow on the belly and a nice blue on the face and starting to cross the upper haft of his body.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Just saw this and kinda sorta fell in love


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

^ That's a Victorian hap, which, I suppose, qualifies as a hap.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

So tell me again why we don't mix lakes? Seems like a good way to avoid fighting since the fish are so different.


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

I love the dimidiochromis comppressiceps! I am growing out a tank of 3 inch juvis right now!


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

my favorite fish, period


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Copadichromis trewavasae is indeed my fav Hap also with Tramitichromis intermedius a close 2nd.


----------



## mbamba_boy (May 12, 2012)

Sciaenochromis fryeri (Maleri Is.)has to be my favorite. Nice white blaze against a blue body and red anal fin. I love the color contrast


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

What about blue moorii's!


----------



## thebigman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

Taiwan Reef!....this guy was a beaut!....unfortunatly, no longer with us


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah those guys are pretty cool!


----------

